# John Deere 445 won't start and run



## Jerry Bradburn (Jun 2, 2018)

The John Deere 445 has a 22hp Kawasaki engine. It cranks and fires but doesn't start, tries but acts like its not getting enough fuel. I went through all the test in the service manual and everything checks OK. I tested fuel pump and its OK, I finally pulled the vacuum hose off the MAP sensor and it will start and run at idle. If you try to give it fuel it dies. So, I replaced thee MAP sensor and nothing changed. It will run at idle with the vacuum hose disconnected from the MAP but dies if you connect the hose.

Any ideas would be appreciated.
​


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Jerry, welcome aboard the forum!

Do you have the attached troubleshooting guide?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Will it start and run briefly if you put a small shot of gasoline or starting fluid down the throat of the carburetor?
Have you checked compression?


----------



## Jerry Bradburn (Jun 2, 2018)

It does run if I pour gas into the throttle body, but just briefly. The compression is good.

I didn't have the troubleshooting guide? I'll go though it. Thanks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Throttle body?? Bad injector??


----------



## Jerry Bradburn (Jun 2, 2018)

Jerry Bradburn said:


> The John Deere 445 has a 22hp Kawasaki engine. It cranks and fires but doesn't start, tries but acts like its not getting enough fuel. I went through all the test in the service manual and everything checks OK. I tested fuel pump and its OK, I finally pulled the vacuum hose off the MAP sensor and it will start and run at idle. If you try to give it fuel it dies. So, I replaced thee MAP sensor and nothing changed. It will run at idle with the vacuum hose disconnected from the MAP but dies if you connect the hose.
> 
> Any ideas would be appreciated.
> ​


I wanted to post and let you know I found the problem. The fuel pump wasn't suppling enough pressure. I initially tested the pump to make sure it was suppling fuel which it was but didn’t test it for pressure. I got a pressure tester and the pressure was 8-12 lbs. I pulled the fuel pump and the short hose was leaking fuel. Thanks for the help


----------

